
Show HN: A social network/desktop utility for work - jbazmt
https://workola.com
======
jbazmt
Hey HN, I'm a solo founder and this is my first official product launch. It
was designed around facilitating group discussions but I've found it to be
useful as a desktop utility as well, ie, keeping desktop notes, imgur
replacement, saving private notes/links, etc. I'm always open for suggestions
and feedback. Best, Dave.

